# Text wegradieren...



## Nico (8. Juni 2005)

Hi,

in diesem After Effects Tutorial ist als Vorarbeit das Ausradieren von Textlayern in Photoshop erforderlich. Nur wenn ich versuch zu radieren kommt die Meldung, ich müsse zum bearbeiten des Layers den text rastern. Wenn ich dann OK drücke, geht das radieren immer noch nicht.

Wie kann ich denn nun, wie im tutorial erwähnt, versch. teile im text löschen?


----------



## Meccan (8. Juni 2005)

in den Tutorial wird doch das Wegradieren mit einen anderen Programm gemach oder täuschen ich mich jetzt da


MFG Carl


----------



## Nico (8. Juni 2005)

Meccan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> in den Tutorial wird doch das Wegradieren mit einen anderen Programm gemach oder täuschen ich mich jetzt da
> 
> MFG Carl



"Step One: Prepare text in Photoshop"


----------



## Nico (8. Juni 2005)

Jetzt hab ich´s. Man muss tatsächlich alle anderen Ebenen ausblenden (außer Hintergrund), damit es funktioniert...


----------

